# Yo



## MissRae (Nov 30, 2018)

Hey! Might be kind of weird but my father recommended this site to me (he's used it for years when my mom and him went through some hard times) after I married my husband, said it can be a good source of advice if it's ever needed so I decided why not? 

Hubby, of course, knows about the account so he might make some posts of his own sometime if he ever feels the need or want - that's still up in the air, he kind of thinks the whole thing's silly even if he finds it just as amusing to read some of the posts on here himself XD.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to TAM, @MissRae ~ you've come to the right place for help and advise!

And I hope that your presence will become a lasting fixture here!*


----------

